
Ask HN: What are the fundamentals for becoming a great engineer - andher
I came across a blog post talking about the value of fundamentals in software dev (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.skorks.com&#x2F;2010&#x2F;04&#x2F;on-the-value-of-fundamentals-in-software-development&#x2F;).<p>What according to you would be the fundamentals to focus on to become a great software developer &#x2F; engineer? As a follow up: what is a good plan to learn these fundamentals, assuming that university is already done with
======
kirankn
This is what I tell my team: 1\. Systems Thinking - Understanding the Big
picture 2\. First Principles Thinking - Starting from the fundamentals 3\.
Striving for simplicity 4\. Learning to say ‘No’ 5\. Improving processes &
working well in a team

